# Defeating the sand monster -- How do YOU do it?



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Yesterday five Noosa yakkers fished Sunshine Reef again, launching pre-sunrise from the northern end of Sunshine Beach (aka doggie beach). The fishing was generally successful but on our return to the beach around noon we found a rampaging sand monster. The first four of us got through safely using a combination of good timing, hard paddling, broaching, weight shifting and good luck. We four, and some casual beachgoers stood on the beach watching as Jaro, at 65 years the oldest (but only just) of us, prepared his Prowler and equipment for the run to the beach. As we were in contact with him by radio and hand signals we could indicate to him the best line to take but we all knew that picking the sets from outside is notoriously difficult at Sunshine Beach and that the savage shore break could still claim a yakker who successfully navigated the break zone.

We watched with bated breath as Jaro chose his moment, took a deep breath and decisively started his paddle toward the beach. The path we'd indicated to him was a channel so only the biggest waves actually broke in the channel -- the smaller waves simply gradually steepened until they broke with a roar very close to the steep beach. Shortly after Jaro started his run we all spotted it. A fairly big wave had arrived and was gradually building height behind Jaro and slowly, inexorably started to catch up to him as he paddled doggedly toward the beach. Some of the guys started to yell at Jaro to get a move on, just like spectators at a footy match. But Jaro, even if he wasn't deaf (which he is) had no hope of hearing them through the roar of the surf. This wave started to crest and tumble a little but still didn't break -- it was clearly an agent of the sand monster and was destined to break in all its glory right at the water's edge.

And this was where I stood as he approached, directly toward me, trying as hard as I could to keep his tiny moving image in the centre of the digital display of my camera while all the time watching this wave loom larger and larger. About 30 metres out, Jaro seemed to become aware that his doom was impending and he momentarily slowed his paddling seemingly to allow the monster to catch him and get it all over with quickly. My thoughts and those of the other guys with me were as one "Jaro's stuffed -- hope he doesn't get too badly injured". 20 metres out, Jaro rose on the face of the now capping wave, still pointing toward the beach. Obviously he was going to go nose first down the face of this wave, bury the nose of the yak in the sand and go end over end.

But Jaro wasn't finished yet. He dug his paddle in on the starboard side just as the wave picked him up to dash him to pieces on the beach; this had the effect of stabilising his tiny craft on top of the now-breaking wave. With a roar the wave broke right on the beach and Jaro and his yak were carried like a cork right up past my position and deposited gently on the beach behind me. Yells of "no way" and "wow" were uttered spontaneously by his colleagues and other bystanders, who, moments before, had been mentally preparing for a dash into the surf to pick up what remained of Jaro and his yak.

Here's what it looked like to me, at the crucial point. Note the exposed sand in the bottom right corner








And here's the video of Jaro's epic ride, including the main event repeated in slow motion.






So how do you defeat the sand monster?

Edited to link to updated video


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i defeat it by choosing a day with only very small surf... just like those conditions... although that is quite a shore break and if I'm going to get wiped out its always in the shore break  
very nice video.. and he did a great job to spoil the monsters plans :lol:


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice video mate and an awesome return to the beach. Unfortunately u can never tell what the beach will produce during the run out tide. But an awesome effort nontheless :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

With age comes skill and grace  
Jaro proved that one, definitely a magic return to the beach and didn't even get his feet wet ;-) 
Haven't had the need to dodge the sand monster (estuary fishing) just hope when my time comes I can ass it like that :twisted:  ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great video sunshiner.
good skills too and i can gaurantee yo my hobie wouldnt have caught that wave.

my basic technique whether trying to get thru a bar in a boat or the break in a yak is to park yourself just behind the break. wait until 3 decent waves have gone in to "fill" the beach, then paddle your guts out and dont look back. if you can get as much speed up as possible you
1 clear the zone quickly
2 if you are picked up your more likely to stay on the wave.

the whole of the sunshine coast appeard to have become a bit gouged out and more susceptible to that nasty shore break dont you think


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Great skills  Someone give that man a medal


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I live in Cairns.
We don't believe in swell up here.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

That was one swell return ! 8) Great brace and paddle technique .


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

Great video and great landing, hope I'm up to it when i'm that age (no offense intended) great to see older guys showing us young guns how it's done. I've seen experienced guides loose it on lesser waves, way cool keep it up.
Profishional 8) 8) ;-)


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

And to think i was worried about the 50cm shore break i had today :? :shock: . Well done mate.
I waited for 2-3 waves had gone picked the biggest ,got moveing but not enough to catch it , and rode the back of it onto the beach . Sort of like that but not as spectacular for sure.K------------


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

awsome bit of yakmanship Jaro, legendary stuff

Cheers Dave


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

who is this man?
Great job


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I would recommend unloading all of your gear into the car and then go back out just for a play in the waves, kayak , paddle , pfd , nothing else except a helmet if you have one. Watch out for a shore dump if you don't have a helmet. . Paddle in backwards , forwards , sideways, learn how to brace into a wave etc etc. You will learn in 10 min what will take a year to learn if you avoid waves like that. Then you will be more confident in dealing with the landing if the tide has dropped or the swell has picked up.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My tactic is to sit and stare for long enough to realise I DO have to come ashore sometime, somehow. I then pedal as fast as I possibly can and just hope for the best. Sand monster has only got me once so far but it has permanently taken my confidence. Keep in mind we have a dirty great big reef out there to make things easier.

I still wonder how you guys do it, I'd be a nervous wreck contending with surf everytime I went out.


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

as an ex surfer id have to say that was a work of art! Well done Jaro!!!!


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Mate i cant stop watching that vid , awesome cam work and exit ....10 points from the victorian judge :lol: K--------


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

Storm said:


> as an ex surfer id have to say that was a work of art! Well done Jaro!!!!


+1!!

totally agreed..im a surfer and a sailor.. you did well! fantastic effort!!!!

ill be keeping that technique in mind when im out there!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Awsome work Jaro, beautiful landing didn't even broach her magic.



> I would recommend unloading all of your gear into the car and then go back out just for a play in the waves, kayak , paddle , pfd , nothing else except a helmet if you have one.


I did this when I first joined, stripped the p13 bare bar for a pfd and headed out for a couple of hours of fun. I can tell you that none of my entry's looked as good as jaro's best was broached sliding in bracing into the wave. Worst was the first, thought i could just dig the paddle in an flick the arse end round, it didn't end well :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

Top effort Jaro, very impressive.
I find, when all else fails paddle to an easier break and get Paul (pwr62) to drive round and pick you up.
Unfortunately results in months, possibly years of piss-taking. ;-) But no sand monster 

D.


----------

